# Chrome accented door handles



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

*EDIT:* I've purchased and installed these handles. Installation post available on page 3 of this thread.

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel and am interested in buying the chrome accented door handles. Not the full chrome. The ones I'm referring to have the vehicle body color with a chrome strip on the face of the handle. I've seen them on a few Cruze's so far. Has anyone done this or know if I'll be able to buy OEM parts to do this?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, you can buy the OEM parts to do this. Each set of door handles has their own OEM part number, depending on color.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BowtieGuy said:


> Yes, you can buy the OEM parts to do this. Each set of door handles has their own OEM part number, depending on color.


Good news! My parts department isn't open today unfortunately. I'm off next Friday so I'll go see them and hopefully they can get them in for me! I'll update this thread with pictures if/when I get it done.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think they're a part of the LTZ trim sold in Canada.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

They are on the LTZ in the US as well. They are also an available option on other trims.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Note that LTZ models will have a button on them for the keyless entry.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

That's right. You only want to order the "optional" ones, not the actual LTZ handles.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

they are $112 for the full set on Chevy's website, it shows for a '15, but they should be the same, I believe


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BowtieGuy said:


> That's right. You only want to order the "optional" ones, not the actual LTZ handles.


Yes, my friends dad has a new 2015 Cruze and that's when I got a closer look at the handles and noticed the button on them for the unlock. I'll be sure to specify this at the parts department.



neile300c said:


> they are $112 for the full set on Chevy's website, it shows for a '15, but they should be the same, I believe


That's not bad, I was expecting more to be honest. It'll be a nice little touch. I want to upgrade them mainly because my driver's door handle was damaged when I got the car, the dealer paid to have it painted. It was painted twice. The first time looked awful, wasn't even the right shade of red. The second time was a bit better, but still a noticeable difference. I gave up and just took my car and left, lol.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> I want to upgrade them mainly because my driver's door handle was damaged when I got the car, the dealer paid to have it painted. It was painted twice. The first time looked awful, wasn't even the right shade of red. The second time was a bit better, but still a noticeable difference. I gave up and just took my car and left, lol.


And being the driver's door, you see it every time you get into your car. That sucks.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> And being the driver's door, you see it every time you get into your car. That sucks.


Exactly! It's not even the rear door or anything. And to top it all off, about 5 months after I decided to take the car home after getting it painted, it looks like someone opened their door into my door and it chipped off a bit of the new paint they had put on. I was steaming, lool. I park at the back of parking lots now when I can.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

neile300c said:


> they are $112 for the full set on Chevy's website, it shows for a '15, but they should be the same, I believe


Got mine off of eBay for $60. Needed my VIN to confirm the correct paint code, OEM genuine GM part.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

T20 is what you want, the instructions said a different screw driver unless they changed after 2011. You buy in a 8 piece set not by handle. Find your 3 letter color code(GAZ Summit white GAR Black Granite Metallic for example) and order them that way. I'll say do this with windows down in the event you screw up. The screw needs to be turned until handles come off and stop. You never at any point remove a single screw in install. 1st door will take you 19 mins then 4 mins for the rest of the doors after you figure out you were scared the 1st time.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The drivers door handle on my 2012 CDX has a hole for the key lock. On my Cruze this is the RHS, so yours should obviously be LHS.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Once you figure out the correct part number for your paint color check prices on eBay and Amazon! I got mine from Amazon for $80 I believe.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I was looking at them here:

Door Handles landing page

Seems like a pretty good mod. Thanks for bringing it up. 

Any idea how to do the install?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I was looking at them here:
> 
> Door Handles landing page
> 
> ...


Well from the other posts they're talking about a screw. I was under the impression the entire door needed to be disassembled. Maybe not? I'll probably just see if I can find a tutorial video on YouTube or something.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Well from the other posts they're talking about a screw. I was under the impression the entire door needed to be disassembled. Maybe not? I'll probably just see if I can find a tutorial video on YouTube or something.


Let us know. Honestly, this is a mod that I'd consider doing.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Let us know. Honestly, this is a mod that I'd consider doing.


Just found a tutorial. Looks very easy. This is an installation for a different handle style, but it looks like installation is universal. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FjnDCzTGmE

I'll most certainly update this thread when I get this done. If they have the parts in stock, it'll be this weekend!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The tutorial is useful.
If you are installing the Chevrolet optional handles though there is no need to modify the plastic piece that is cut with scissors in the tutorial.
Also, the piece replaces the cover for the lock is a snap on part, there is no screw involved.

Rob


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

They are super easy to replace! I referenced the above YouTube video when I did mine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Same video I used. As Robby said, no modifications needed to fit. Find the smallest flat head and slowly pry or you can break the tab on the lock cover. The plugs are easy to get off and remember stop turning the screw when the 2 pieces are ready to come out.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Looking good Merc! Just ordered mine from the dealer. My car is the Crystal Red Tintcoat, which they didn't have in stock. They'll be in on Wednesday. I should have some time then to install them so look forward to some pics!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

The handles came in today and got them installed no problem! Had to do a bit of troubleshooting on my own as the video didn't explain every little thing to watch out for to ensure you're fitting the parts in properly as to not damage them if you force too hard. Fear not however, as I shall explain as best I can in this post!

Contents of box








- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Instruction manual (which I didn't even read. Video tutorial was pretty straight forward)








- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Full set of handles and end caps including a single lock cover for driver side door.








- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Stock handles on 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel - Crystal Red Tint Coat








- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

After opening the driver side door and taking off the black round grommet, this is the screw you're presented with. If you don't have the proper screwdriver to fit this screw, a flathead may be an option if you find the right one. If you do not have the correct screwdriver for this job, make sure your flathead fits snugly enough that you aren't going to grind up the screw head trying to take it out.

Turn this screw while pulling and releasing the handle on the door. Once the handle sticks out a bit, keep turning until it sticks out further and feels loose. Continue turning the screw and begin pulling on the end cap next to the handle. Apply a fair amount of pulling pressure on the end cap while turning the screw. You should eventually feel the end cap start to loosen and eventually it will slide out. When it starts sliding out stop turning the screw.








- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

The shiny object to the right inside the hole is the screw. When you pull out the end cap (or lock piece if you have one on your driver's side door), examine this screw. If you can see about this much of the screw, you're fine to take the screwdriver out. If you cannot see the screw you probably have turned it too much and it is a good idea to tighten it back a bit to ensure it won't fall out of the hole. Complete this step for each of the handles. Each handle has the same process.








- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Here is the proper screwdriver required for the job. Luckily I happened to have one laying around.








- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Now begins the installation of your new handles. Just as you took them out, the handle must slide in first and then the end cap can be inserted. The picture below is a misaligned door handle. The door handle must be slid forward as far as possible to ensure the end cap can slide back into place properly. You can see the handle is set in too far.








- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

The picture below is how to properly align the door handle so the end cap can slide in properly. You can see the door handle is set out further than the above picture. Begin tightening the screw now while applying a light amount of pressure on the end cap or lock piece. Keep turning and the handle will eventually jump 2 times back in to it's original position. Continue turning until the screw is snug. Do not over-tighten.








- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

End result. So shiny!








Very nice.








I like it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

T20 is the right screw driver/bit but the instructions included says T25 which is larger than the actual screw. 2011 may have different screws since even the actual LTZ handles went through a change in 12. That T20 also comes in handy for bumper removal and separating the silver from the black on the steering wheel trim.


----------



## jjdlr83 (Dec 5, 2016)

anybody with a white cruze want to swap handles?? I have the ones with the chrome strip, and I want the monochromatic look.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jjdlr83 said:


> anybody with a white cruze want to swap handles?? I have the ones with the chrome strip, and I want the monochromatic look.


You may be better off making a want to buy thread in the link below. Which reminds me I need to sell the handles in post #22 eventually. 

Cruze Parts


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks awesome! I added the upgraded handles about a year ago. I love them. I think they add a nice touch. 

Unfortunately, they don't sell them in Champagne Silver Metallic. There's not even a part number available for that color. I bought them in Silver Ice Metallic and then painted them the right color. I might have the only Champagne Silver 1LT Cruze with the chrome stripe handles.


----------

